# Phrag. Mem Juan Alberto Arias



## monocotman (Nov 17, 2019)

this is a preview of the cross Eumelia Arias x kovachii, so a backcross with 75% kovachii in the makeup.
The bud in the first growth did not develop but you can clearly see the bud in this second growth. 
The plant looks to be very vigorous. Grodan rockwool minicubes seem to suit it.
I cannot find a photo of this cross anywhere but as it has been registered I presume Ecuagenera have flowered it.
Fingers crossed for a flower at Christmas!




Regards
David


----------



## TrueNorth (Nov 17, 2019)

That's a very healthy looking plant! Nice wide leaves.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 17, 2019)

Well grown. Do you add anything to the Grodan mini-cubes or just use them without any other mix constituent?


----------



## monocotman (Nov 17, 2019)

I don’t add anything extra to the minicubes. It seems to work ok for me.
I bought a thermometer and hygrometer for this area where the phrags are growing. It arrived today. The max temp this afternoon was 65F and the humidity is varying between 65 and 70%. It went up when I cooked!
According to the instrument this classifies the area as ‘wet’.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 17, 2019)

Thanks. Your plant looks like it enjoys those temp/humidity levels and they sound about perfect to me, although the non-kovachii Phrag. hybrids might like it a little warmer during the day.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 17, 2019)

Tom
You may well be right but they will have to take their chances there,I don’t have anywhere else for them,
David


----------



## Dung Lung (Nov 17, 2019)

monocotman said:


> this is a preview of the cross Eumelia Arias x kovachii, so a backcross with 75% kovachii in the makeup.
> The bud in the first growth did not develop but you can clearly see the bud in this second growth.
> The plant looks to be very vigorous. Grodan rockwool minicubes seem to suit it.
> I cannot find a photo of this cross anywhere but as it has been registered I presume Ecuagenera have flowered it.
> ...



good luck.


----------



## abax (Nov 17, 2019)

Looks promising. I'll keep my fingers crossed too.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 13, 2019)

Update with the new spike showing. It’s started to colour up on the side that takes the most light from the T5 lights. Looking good. The new growth is huge compared to the old.


----------



## TrueNorth (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks very promising. Is this one from Ecuagenera?


----------



## monocotman (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes I think they did the cross. The plant itself came a couple of years ago as a small seedling from Mark at Elite orchids.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2019)

The humidity went up when you cooked?


----------



## monocotman (Dec 27, 2019)

Yes Eric, when water boils or simmers it releases steam and that increases the humidity! 
David


----------



## blondie (Dec 28, 2019)

Fantastic growing super healthy plant


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2020)

I have some very unfortunate experiences with cooking and orchids! Quite the opposite.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 12, 2020)

So the bud is just starting to show. It’s round and very hairy, just like kovachii,


David


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice, keep us posted.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 28, 2020)

Latest update. A very hairy bud just about to pop.


----------



## abax (Jan 28, 2020)

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 29, 2020)

that's a fine looking bud, bud.


----------



## KateL (Jan 29, 2020)

That’s exciting!


----------



## tdmeadows (Jan 29, 2020)

I have a photo of this cross which I just bloomed. I got flask from Peruflora on 5/15/15. Glad to send photo but not familiar with this forum. Contact me and I'll send photo.


----------



## tdmeadows (Jan 29, 2020)

This is a plant from a Peruflora flask purchased 5/15/15(6-5 (kovachii x (kovachii x Schlimii 'Hercules')). First one to bloom and initially thought it was the species kovachii because of the dark purple coloration. The size and shape are more the hybrid Juan Alberto Arais.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks! mine is from the very same cross. Are you happy with it?
Interesting colour and we can see the kovachi influenced yellow stripes on the inside of the lip.
Do you think that the petals will increase in size?
How big is the flower?
David


----------



## monocotman (Jan 30, 2020)

ps Eric will want a full plant photo if you can do that,
David


----------



## tdmeadows (Jan 31, 2020)

monocotman said:


> ps Eric will want a full plant photo if you can do that,
> David


I'm growing my plants semi-hydro in LECA and the plant is in a 32oz. container. Not sure about posting here, so please let me know regarding what is appropriate or not.

David


----------



## monocotman (Jan 31, 2020)

Ok many thanks! It’s interesting to see the flower and the relative size of the plant.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 31, 2020)

I’ve just taken a quick photo of mine. It’s quite a bit bigger. The flower stem is about 60cm or 2 feet high.



David


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 1, 2020)

gotta love hybrid variability


----------



## monocotman (Feb 4, 2020)

So this bud is taking an age to open. It still growing and now about 3.5 cm long. It’s going to be one huge flower.


david


----------



## monocotman (Feb 4, 2020)

FWIW the bud looks very like a true kovachii. Time will tell,
David


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 4, 2020)

........anticipation!


----------



## monocotman (Feb 7, 2020)

It’s finally starting to open!
It’s nice when a naming mistake ends up in your favour!


I’m almost certain it is a straight kovachii. The bud is nearly 5cm long now,
David


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2020)

That would truly be a big score! Keep us posted!


----------



## Elite Orchids (Feb 8, 2020)

tdmeadows said:


> This is a plant from a Peruflora flask purchased 5/15/15(6-5 (kovachii x (kovachii x Schlimii 'Hercules')). First one to bloom and initially thought it was the species kovachii because of the dark purple coloration. The size and shape are more the hybrid Juan Alberto Arais.


Peruflora was the nursery i got this cross from too! about the same time as you.


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 8, 2020)

I am looking at lots of pics and yes this looks like pure kovachii but you said it was from a flask?


----------



## monocotman (Feb 9, 2020)

Sorry about the various misconceptions but this plant came from Mark at Elite orchids about two years ago. Take a look at the photos from this morning. The plant is clearly a hybrid. The colour is a dull purple. Despite the big fat hairy bud the hybrid parentage now looks to be correct. The petals are nowhere near the size of a regular kovachii.




David


----------



## Elite Orchids (Feb 9, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> I am looking at lots of pics and yes this looks like pure kovachii but you said it was from a flask?


yes, we bought 2 or 3 from Manolo peruflora back around 2015


----------



## abax (Feb 9, 2020)

David, I hope you're not too disappointed. The
flower looks spectacular and I'd love to see it
fully open.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 9, 2020)

I’ll post again in a day or two. The petals are nothing like the size of a kovachii but overall it is very different from other hybrids I grow and it is going to be one huge flower, even with the smaller petals. The flower colour is still a strong dull purple.
if someone breeds a clone of this grex with big petals then it would be a true monster. It may need another back cross to kovachii to make this happen,
David


----------



## monocotman (Feb 10, 2020)

Cue fanfare....
Here it is on the first day of opening.
A big dull purple thing at 11.5 cm across.Remember that this is a first flowering seedling. Maybe the petals will grow a bit more and it will look a bit better balanced. it’s definitely different to anything else I have. It contrasts well with all those pink and red besseae hybrids.
I’ll send the pollen off as it could well be that another cross to kovachii would produce the best results. It’s funny how recessive the petal size of kovachii is when matched with schlimii. Maybe other clones would show some variation and bigger petals.




David


----------



## KateL (Feb 10, 2020)

I rather like it! 
The velvety pouch is gorgeous and while not huge (first bloom, first day), the flower is very well balanced. I would call it a soft purple (not dull), which is not a common shade among the Phrags. 
(I think you may just be a little unenthusiastic because you were thinking/hoping it might be a kovachii.)


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 10, 2020)

Excellent flower! Love the color!


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 10, 2020)

I think it's pretty nice. It's clearly at least 3/4 kovachii. It has the kovachii colour break. I love the dark colour and the shape is good. My kovachii opened yesterday at 12.5 cm, so the size is not that small. Is it fragrant?

Where do you send your pollen?


----------



## abax (Feb 10, 2020)

I think it's rather magnificent David and, as you said,
a very nice contrast to add to your collection. I don't
think the color is dull at all...just different. Perhaps
softer is the right word.


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 11, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Cue fanfare....
> Here it is on the first day of opening.
> A big dull purple thing at 11.5 cm across.Remember that this is a first flowering seedling. Maybe the petals will grow a bit more and it will look a bit better balanced. it’s definitely different to anything else I have. It contrasts well with all those pink and red besseae hybrids.
> I’ll send the pollen off as it could well be that another cross to kovachii would produce the best results. It’s funny how recessive the petal size of kovachii is when matched with schlimii. Maybe other clones would show some variation and bigger petals.
> ...


I would call it “fantastic deep purple.”


----------



## monocotman (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks everyone, it is growing on me. Its put on 1.5cm in the past day and is now 13cm across. It’s now looking better balanced. Here is an updated photo and a group shot.


this one has a bit of the late afternoon sun on it so it’s a bit too red.
This next is the group shot. L to R is cardinale, 4n Jason F, 3n Fritz, La Vingtaine and lastly the MJAA. At the back is a big MDC, 6 spikes so far and more to come.


----------



## MaxC (Feb 11, 2020)

David, I would it find it near impossible to leave my house. Absolutely lovely!


----------

